# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  One in five women with hair loss feel neglected by doctors

## gmonasco

Five million women in the UK experience hair loss, causing devastating psychological effects, but many of them feel that their problem is written off as cosmetic

http://www.saga.co.uk/health/news/20...dness-280.aspx

----------


## Tracy C

> ...many of them feel that their problem is written off as cosmetic


 Because it usually is.  Women have to beg doctors to help them.  To make the matter worse than it already is, many doctors are completely clueless about what to do about women's hair loss.  40&#37; of those who suffer with hair loss are women.  This attitude about it is unacceptable.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

It's the same with us guys as well Tracy, although I will admit that it must be harder as woman suffering with hair loss.  But what I mean is that even with male hair loss, it gets written off as purely cosmetic and often gets joked about.  Meanwhile, hair loss really is a disease that profoundly, drastically, and negatively affects the hair loss sufferer in just about every facet of their lives.

----------

